
The future is a decentralized internet - wslh
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/08/the-future-is-a-decentralized-internet/
======
wslh
While it is really exciting to be able to fund projects with token, it is an
stretch to say that will be able to run Twitter or Facebook like apps. First
because you lose a lot of capabilities descentralizing massive application
(e.g. impossible to apply algorithms to the firehose in real time), and
second, there are hard limitations in the Ethereum blocks. You can only
allocate 8kb per block.

